# Early 80's E15 and E16 connecting rods, help???



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

I can not find someone that can help me with crankshaft/connecting rod/piston dimensions. I have Sealed Power piston book that lists comp. height for several pistons. The problem started when I see different comp. heights listed for the E15's. Did they have differing rod length's? Some pistons were well below deck heigth? Some above? How did they achieve this. I'm looking for rod lengths basically, including the E16S and others to compare them to. Need longer that will be the same jornal diameter. I would sure appreciate some help. I've asked on other boards and given up there. Loren.


----------



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Found one listing for the E15 and E16 rods, 140.64mm and 136.62mm respectively. I see 2 listings for E15 pistons that have different compression heights, trying to track down if the rods vary accordingly.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

doggitter said:


> Found one listing for the E15 and E16 rods, 140.64mm and 136.62mm respectively. I see 2 listings for E15 pistons that have different compression heights, trying to track down if the rods vary accordingly.


Loren,

The E15 and E16 rods are all the same length. The piston height is different for the E15ET due to Nissan wanting to lower the compression ratio for the turbo engine.


----------



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh, thanks, found that. The A15's are 3mm longer. I don't know about the width though, other than the bearings are the same number and pin dia. is same.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Loren,
> 
> The E15 and E16 rods are all the same length. The piston height is different for the E15ET due to Nissan wanting to lower the compression ratio for the turbo engine.


i'll have to disagree... the E15 and E16 rods are of different length. the 15 & 16 pistons are the same height, EXCEPT for the E15ET turbo pistons, which were actually taller.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Laz,

I stand corrected. Then Loren was right when he said: "_Found one listing for the E15 and E16 rods, 140.64mm and 136.62mm respectively. I see 2 listings for E15 pistons that have different compression heights, trying to track down if the rods vary accordingly_".


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

If I remember correctly the E15ET used E16 rods.


----------



## doggitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Lazarus_023 said:


> i'll have to disagree... the E15 and E16 rods are of different length. the 15 & 16 pistons are the same height, EXCEPT for the E15ET turbo pistons, which were actually taller.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok, to recap what I'm finding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/e-ca-series-ga16i-engines/35907-piston-tech.html#post321178


----------

